# Problem with Stanley HID



## Hangfire79 (May 26, 2011)

Worked fine the first time, plugged in to charge, light went green, after I unplugged I pulled the trigger and nothing happened. The light flashed green and then started flashing red again. Plugged it up, 5 minutes later it was green again and the same thing, flashed green for a sec and then back to flashing red and no light out the front. Any ideas?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 26, 2011)

how long did it work the first time?


----------



## BVH (May 27, 2011)

Sounds like the battery is kaput. It will charge up to normal voltage turning the led green but has no capacity left, sulfated or otherwise dead. Will it run off the 12V DC cord?


----------



## Hangfire79 (May 27, 2011)

BVH said:


> Sounds like the battery is kaput. It will charge up to normal voltage turning the led green but has no capacity left, sulfated or otherwise dead. Will it run off the 12V DC cord?



No it will not. I took the case apart to realign the bulb and when I put it back together it didn't work. Nothing out of the ordinary when taking the case apart, everything went as expected, no prying or anything related. I pulled the trigger as fast as I could and a couple of times I saw the bulb start to flash for a fraction of a second so I don't think it's the bulb. I did take the case apart again and ensure the positive and negative terminals were secured tightly to the battery pack but still nothing. The small LED's on top work fine.


----------



## Hangfire79 (May 27, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> how long did it work the first time?


 
As soon as I received it I plugged it up to charge, got the green light after 15 minutes, unplugged and played with it a bit. Took the case apart, realigned the bulb and put it back together, it would not fire back up but instead flashed green for a millisecond and then started flashing red like it had completely discharged. I plugged it back up, 15 minutes (approximately) later it was green again, unplugged and same thing, green for a millisecond then flashing red, nothing out the front.


----------



## Hangfire79 (May 27, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Baccus Global. I was told to turn on the LED's on top, leave it running for roughly an hour or more to drain the battery some and then charge again, they said it was an issue with the electroncis. Does that make any sense to anyone?


----------



## BVH (May 27, 2011)

Have not heard that recommendation before. Maybe there's some type of over-voltage protection for the ballast? That ballast has 8 or 9 wires going to it IIRC so there's obviously some circuitry beyond normal Input (2 wires) in it. Certainly worth a try.


----------



## Hangfire79 (May 27, 2011)

I was very careful in removing the back panel and splitting the case, is there a possibility that one of the wires became unsoldered? Wouldn't that cause more than just the primary bulb to not function? Like I said, I got to the point where I tried pulling the trigger in rapid succession and actually got the bulb to light for a fraction of a second a couple of times before it went back to flashing red and no light.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (May 27, 2011)

Hangfire79 said:


> I was very careful in removing the back panel and splitting the case, is there a possibility that one of the wires became unsoldered? Wouldn't that cause more than just the primary bulb to not function? Like I said, I got to the point where I tried pulling the trigger in rapid succession and actually got the bulb to light for a fraction of a second a couple of times before it went back to flashing red and no light.


 The Stanely HID has a complicated electrical system. It overdrives at around 50W to get the bulb hot fast, then steps back to 35/25 watts for the regular operation. If the ballast wires are loose or almost de-soldered, then the bulb won't run right. The strike is such high voltage that it's protected and might register a loose wire as a condition where it should cut off for safety. The LEDs are on a separate circuit from the ballast and bulb. If you feel zealous, then check connections; but I think you presently are hitting some form of protection on the ballast.


----------



## Hangfire79 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation, I appreciate it. Do you think the suggestion to draw some juice from the battery and then charge it back up will resolve the issue or are you leaning more towards the unsoldered connection?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (May 27, 2011)

Hangfire79 said:


> Thanks for the explanation, I appreciate it. Do you think the suggestion to draw some juice from the battery and then charge it back up will resolve the issue or are you leaning more towards the unsoldered connection?


 Try the non-invasive one first. I can't recall if you can reliably check the battery voltage at the 12v accessory port in the handle or not because I think that there's a diode there with some voltage drop. Put the LEDs on for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Hangfire79 (May 27, 2011)

Just tried leaving the lights on top on for a little over an hour, charged up to green which took no longer than 10 minutes and again, *no joy*. Argghhhh!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 27, 2011)

Hangfire79 said:


> As soon as I received it I plugged it up to charge, got the green light after 15 minutes, unplugged and played with it a bit. Took the case apart, realigned the bulb and put it back together, it would not fire back up but instead flashed green for a millisecond and then started flashing red like it had completely discharged. I plugged it back up, 15 minutes (approximately) later it was green again, unplugged and same thing, green for a millisecond then flashing red, nothing out the front.


sounds like a connection issue, but could be a tanked battery with a weak cell also. I have had SLAs that would measure good on voltage charge to proper voltage but would not run high drain devices at all I had to test them using a medium drain device with a voltmeter on them to watch the voltage fall off a cliff under load as I in the device I could not tell what was going on.


----------



## Hangfire79 (May 27, 2011)

Welp, looks like off to call Baccus Global again then, lol. I'll report back with what kind of service they provide and what resolution they suggest. Thnx for all the insight guys.


----------



## Hangfire79 (May 27, 2011)

Called Baccus, got an email with return instructions....


----------

